# Weight loss looking for some guidance



## Olly (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone this is my first message here,I was diagnosed with IBS in July 2009 with blood tests and physical examination, i was having periods of alternating Diarrhea and Constipation, at that time i weighed 12st4lbs immediately after being diagnosed i started to pay attention to what i was eating, prior to this i was eating at least two take away sandwiches, a packet of crisps, and a couple fizzy drinks every day, i stopped eating this much take away food immediately, since around the end of November/start of December time the diarrhea seemed to disappear, and i was mainly going to the toilet more normal how ever not alot (i'd have normal stools just not alot of them) and also (sorry to be gross) it takes along time for me to be properly clean myself with wiping, and its been like this since then.the main thing ive really noticed is since around august 09 i've gradually lost about a stone over the last 7 months, my weight now is roughly 11st4lbs but it changes from day to day give or take a pound or two, obviously i was worried, so i worked out how many calories i'd cut since i stopped eating the take away sandwiches and i worked out ive cut out roughly 500/600 calories everyday, although i do have the odd sandwich, pack of crisp, chocolate bar ect...i'm not underweight at the moment infact im ideal according to my BMI but i was wondering if anybody else thinks this is something to worry about, i've read so many different things about weight loss and and they all contradict themselves in one way or the other, i dont exercise properly but i do alot of walking easily about 8000 steps a day.any advice will be greatly appreciated and in advance i thank you so much for your time and concern Thank you Olly.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A stone is 14 pounds.14 pounds over 7 months is about 2 pounds a month.Cutting out about 500-600 calories a day (assuming the diet before hand was basically about the right amount to maintain your previous weight) should lead to a 2-4 pound a month weight loss.So it sounds like the weight loss is in line with the calorie restriction and that is normal and nothing to worry about.Most diet plans for gradual weight loss (a pound a week or so) generally have you shoot for reducing you intake by 500 calories a day.The weight loss that is a concern is when you lose like you reduced your diet by 500 or more calories a day but you are not eating fewer calories and/or you are having to eat more than you should to keep from losing weight.Cutting down on your calories and losing weight IS normal and how a healthy body works. Usually after a period of mild calorie restriction that you maintain you get to the point where you are at the weight that number of calories maintain (based on your weight, age, and activity level) and then it tends to level off and you stay at the new weight if you keep eating the same way.Everyone's weight goes up and down in a pound or two range if you are eating a consistent diet that maintains that weight. Some days you are a bit more hydrated than others and your weight often fluxuates by more than that over the course of the day.


----------



## Olly (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Kathleen you've really put my mind at ease thanks for your time to answer


----------



## IrvinPlank (Mar 29, 2010)

Include proper diet in your daily routine and do some exercise.weight loss diet plan that will help you to attain the desired weight loss by losing the unnecessary body fats.


----------



## live4sunshine (Apr 30, 2010)

I've been having similar problems. I'm 5'1 and always considered myself a little bigger (125 lbs w Ds). But in the past 6 months, I've lost 20 lbs. It would be something to celebrate about except for that I lose 10 of those lbs in 2 weeks!! People keep telling me that I look sickly and pale. I haven't been trying to lose weight and I'm so confused as to why I'm suddenly dropping pounds like crazy. Has anyone else with IBS had this problem?


----------



## akulauper (Dec 26, 2008)

I had/am having a similar problem. I've had IBS for 8 years (I'm 19 now) and it took me about 7 of them to figure out how to eat. In my case, it was hard to eat a normal volume of food because I would get that "very full" feeling a lot sooner than the average person. So while most people eat about 2000 calories a day, I felt like I was eating plenty at 1500 calories a day. On the really bad under-the-weather days when I had an IBS attack it was even worse--maybe 1000 calories. Because of my IBS, I couldn't eat many calorie-dense foods because so many of them are high in fat. I was always on the thin side, which didn't help, and I started dropping weight like mad.Finally finding the right medication (25mg amitriptyline) helped a lot. I can't eat a huge meal in one sitting, but the medicine has really helped with the "full" feeling and now I can usually manage a normal dinner (for example, a chicken breast, a dinner roll with jam, strawberries, salad with dressing, a modest dessert, and a glass of milk) under low-stress conditions with no problems. It also helps to eat bigger snacks. Instead of one granola bar in the afternoon, I'll have two, and I have an Ensure Plus (350 calories, I think) late at night. It's been hard work (especially at college on a meal plan) but I'm proud of my progress: at 5'7", I weighed 101lbs in January. Now I weigh 109lbs. Keep in mind that during that timespan I was in a stressful academic setting, traveling on multiple road trips, and putting together extensive applications for jobs and a study abroad program. My eventual goal is 115-120lbs, and hopefully I'll be able to push myself even more during the summer when I'll be under less stress.If you're looking to gain some weight back, I would advise you to pay even more attention to what you are eating (I know--probably the last thing you want to do). Don't just think of foods you have to rule out because they'll make you sick; think of calorie-dense foods that will help you hit that 2000 calorie mark every day and 2500 calorie mark on really good days. Take a multivitamin. Consult a nutritionist--they can be great resources, especially when they have experience with IBS patients.Good luck!


----------

